# Model Cannon from castings.



## Tony Bird (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi,

On a recent visit to somewhere warm while in a gift shop I squandered 4.50 on a cast iron model cannon.

When I returned to the UK I spent a few hours machining the castings that made up the cannon.  The results I think are are quite pleasing.  The following photographs show the work done.  The quality of the cast iron was very good and the only chilled spots were in the centre of the spokes of one of the wheels. The last photograph shows the cast iron model cannon with a brass cannon that was bought in a charity shop.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Swifty (Jan 29, 2015)

What a great idea, certainly a big improvement.

Paul.


----------



## tms6401 (Jan 29, 2015)

What a difference! I would never have thought of that either.

Tom


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting that. What an improvement. You seem to have the creative vision to see the "diamonds in the rough" that you turn into projects.

--ShopShoe


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 29, 2015)

This proves you can "make a silk purse out of sow ears"

I realize that given the international reach of this board the expression may not be familiar, but I am sure the meaning is obvious.


----------

